# Mythbusted CAI from OZ



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

I thought this was pretty interesting and made me that much more comfortable with my SS OTRCAI purchase.

They do some pretty good testing and show just how useless most CAI kits really are.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=gCi2yo4UqPI&feature=endscreen

'Moe


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

watch the video again from 6:32 and pay attention. The SS OTRCAI is still to close to the engine where the heat builds up. The only other issue here is that CAI do receive more cooler air as the car moves as opposed to the dyno where the car is stationary. So i would say these test are not that accurate---danfigg


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

They are accurate in that companies like K&N advertise with dyno proven numbers. This dispells THOSE claims. Real world it seems that the OTRCAI improves track times and Svede may be the creator of our OTR CAI he is not in point of fact THEE inventor of them. Corvettes have been using OTR intakes for many years. If itsa good enough system for the GM flagship of performance then I think there is somethin to be said for the OTR CAI effectiveness.

'Moe


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I agree with the OTR intake giving a true gain but I also believe that it will give more gain when the car is moving as opposed to the dyno also I keep hearing these companys say there horsepower number with a tune. I would be willing to be that a tune will give more hp gains than a cold air intake but 800.00 plus for for a tune and intake for 15 hp is a waste if money---danfigg


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Would the results be the same or similar had the folks in the vid actually tested this on an NA car vs a turbocharged one?


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

ya I think they would need to test this on different types of induction, NA, supercharged, turbocharged. Plus you could have a lot of different combinations of intercooling, exhaust systems(manifolds, headers, coatings, wraps etc)


----------

